# Speed up torrent upto 10times usual speed!![working]



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is a video made by me. Check it out. really works..
*adf.ly/1Vgx


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice,i will try that. But you should try to make that video fit the screen properly . Should try a better screen recorder .!


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 4, 2010)

ooh....ok..


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 4, 2010)

good vid...... broeyyyyyyyy


----------

